# Bubble Hash into Hash Oil?



## benamucc (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a pile of Bubble that I'm wanting to try other things with.  

Wondering if I could use it to make the "ISO" type oil for a Cheeba Chew recipe I would like to try?  (I would use a very pure Acetone)

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## 3patas (Sep 11, 2012)

you might be able to, just keep us updated


----------



## Graywolf (Sep 11, 2012)

benamucc said:
			
		

> I have a pile of Bubble that I'm wanting to try other things with.
> 
> Wondering if I could use it to make the "ISO" type oil for a Cheeba Chew recipe I would like to try?  (I would use a very pure Acetone)
> 
> Thanks for any ideas.


 
Duck soup!

As you have already separated the trichomes from the green plant material, you can soak as long as required to dissolve the resins, without worrying about chlorophyll pickup.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2012)

You could run iso through your bubble if ya want... although it would be easier to decarb your hash and use it in your edibles.


----------



## benamucc (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I'll try a test batch. Why not eh?  

I'll try a side by side with some trim I have in the freezer too.  Just wanted to do some "baking" before a back woods trip this weekend.  

Just curious about decarbing bubble?  Thought I could only decarb plant product?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 12, 2012)

When I decarb bubble I preheat oven to 250...put bubble in oven in pyrex and turn oven off, leaving bubble in oven until oven is cool.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 14, 2012)

You can decarb any THC product  you're just releasing the A part of THCA to make it useable by your body. I would give a more detailed explanation if I remember'd how to spell those long words right now :stoned:


----------



## nvthis (Sep 15, 2012)

Problem with making oil from hash is the damn mess. The mess is nasty, for sure. One thing I would do if I were you is to dissolve the hash completely in ISO in a jar. Then put it in your freezer for a day or so and let the hash settle out to the bottom. Once the ISO isn't cloudy anymore, pour into your coffee filter, trying hard to keep the hash in the bottom of the jar. Once you've done that, put more iso into the jar, shake and repeat until you get it all.

Just like GW said, you can let this soak. That means it's no longer Qwiso. Guess it's just plain Wiso..


----------



## Graywolf (Sep 15, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Just like GW said, you can let this soak. That means it's no longer Qwiso. Guess it's just plain Wiso..


 
Or Siso..............


----------

